# Are these two words typos?



## hk7 (Oct 29, 2017)

In file `sys/sys/smp.h`, the word `indenitifier` on line 45 `/* Hardware indenitifier of a topology component. */` and word `idenitifier` on line 47 `/* Logical CPU idenitifier. */`


----------



## chrbr (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes, it seems so. On line 4 is the address of the author. I think if you write him a short mail he will fix the typos, latest when other changes are to be applied.


----------

